# Apricot Dragon Blood



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Aug 19, 2019)

I have a bumper crop of apricots this year and would like to make a raspberry apricot Dragon Blood. I was wondering if I need to pit the apricots first? I know I've made a plum wine before without pitting them...just squeezing the fruit and being left with the pits and skins in the fruit bag when I was done. What do you think?


----------



## Rice_Guy (Aug 19, 2019)

They are a large fruit and not hard to pit, so I have.


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Aug 20, 2019)

Rice_Guy said:


> They are a large fruit and not hard to pit, so I have.


Mine are very small this year...probably half the size of a golf ball. Pitting will take ages


----------



## Rice_Guy (Aug 21, 2019)

If you look at the topic “stones with or without - cherries “ which is going on this week you will see there is some debate about removing the stone. You can go either way and make good wine. (Apricot, cherry, peach, plum are all in the same plant family.)
my decision to pit is that it is easier to dump the primary fermentor in a filterbag in a small filter press and push juice out. , , , If I wasn’t greedy for every drop of juice I wouldn’t. I haven’t seen flavor issues, , or maybe I’m not trained enough to taste one.


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. It sounds like fermenting with the stones can result in bitter wine so I guess I'm going to be spending some time removing pits


----------



## Bladedancer (Mar 27, 2021)

Have made a dried apricot wine that am not far off bottling!


----------

